# Bufo Asper



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello,anyone got one of these?what are they like as pets? :flrt:


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm going to hi-jack your thread if you don't mind :lol2: 
I was going to make a thread about these but since we're looking for relatively the same information I figured might as well recycle lol

I got one today and the information is very limited on the internet. It was given to me for free from one of the guy's at my local herp store as I am doing some work experience there.

I've had a pretty long faunarium which was just sitting there gathering dust and I had some packaged sphagnum moss and coco fiber bricks as well which weren't being used as well as some small pieces of cork.

Basically I've added a 2.5inch layer of wet coco fiber mixed with moistened sphagnum moss. Added a cork hide and covered it from the top and bottom with sphagnum moss and added a big enough ceramic water dish for him/her to bathe in. I know this species doesn't swim so it should suffice.

Temperature requirements, from what I read (please correct me if I am wrong) should be between 80F-85F and loads of humidity (80%+)

They grow to about 22cm, females being a bit larger and they can eat like any other frog such as morio worms, calci worms, superworms, mealworms, crickets, locusts, roaches, fruit flies..etc

I've read they can eat a small mouse as well although I assume this should be a once in a blue moon thing and only when they are adults.

They have many English names such as Vietnemese Toad, Asian Giant Toad, Warty Toad, River Toad...etc

It's simpler to just say _Bufo asper_

These toads when frightened or stressed enough they tip themselves over stretch out and play dead. They also have glands behind their eyes, from observation, which secrete chemicals, I haven't experienced any hallucinations or anything like that so what these chemicals are I don't know.

I know that some toads can release 5MeO-DMT which can cause hallucinations in a very bad way to humans. Cane toads when ingesting their chemical you trip out but it's very dangerous as in most cases it can lead to cardiac arrest.

This is my first amphibian and I absolutely love toads! Always did from when I was a little kid. I was abroad visiting some family friends and this guy showed me his green house where he kept a couple of tomato frogs and common toads. Unfortunately I was never allowed one. My mum is afraid of jumpy things and where I live now the missus finds them a tad.. uhm.. disgusting :lol2:
But she fell in love with this one although I don't see why they are so iffy about them. I've got an OBT, wolf spider and a GBB in my room and a cupboard of six tubs of roaches. Toads and frogs should be the least of their problems 

If anyone has any caresheets and info online please link them! I'd like to read more about them as I find them very fascinating!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Again, not a species I've kept, but all the info I've had from people who have suggests their upkeep is very similar to that of other large, Bufonoid toads- Asian spiny, Cane, etc. Pyrite, you seem to have the gist of it pretty sussed, although I'd say the humidity is a bit high- most Bufonoids do fine between 50 and 70%, so long as they have decent retreats and a water bowl large enough to soak in. As always, a temperature and humidity gradient from one side of the viv to another is helpful- they'll soon find the compromise *they* like. :2thumb:


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Again, not a species I've kept, but all the info I've had from people who have suggests their upkeep is very similar to that of other large, Bufonoid toads- Asian spiny, Cane, etc. Pyrite, you seem to have the gist of it pretty sussed, although I'd say the humidity is a bit high- most Bufonoids do fine between 50 and 70%, so long as they have decent retreats and a water bowl large enough to soak in. As always, a temperature and humidity gradient from one side of the viv to another is helpful- they'll soon find the compromise *they* like. :2thumb:


I was always told that a toad's skin should always be slimy (or was that frogs?)

My Toad feels like old worn out leather :lol2: is this normal?
Also what about heating, as in, where do you place the heating systeM? Under or side? I have a small 14W UTH with 1cm air space between the heat source and the tank so it's not direct contact. 

The dial is reading 70F


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Pyrite said:


> I was always told that a toad's skin should always be slimy (or was that frogs?)
> 
> My Toad feels like old worn out leather :lol2: is this normal?
> Also what about heating, as in, where do you place the heating systeM? Under or side? I have a small 14W UTH with 1cm air space between the heat source and the tank so it's not direct contact.
> ...


Yep, that is frogs, on the whole- 'worn out leather' is fine for toads, so long as they have a chance to soak when they want to. :lol2: I usually use the mat underneath, to one end, so that it gives a warmer side grading to a cooler end. I make sure the water source is in the cooler end. Touching on another couple of things you mentioned- and sorry, mate, I should have done it when I first answered blush, fruitflies are only useful for very small babies- how big is yours? Mice aren't really good for amphibians at all- they have trouble digesting some of the fats present. Hope some of that helps!


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

I've got one. Loves a big water bowl to splash around in, prefers 100% coco fibre substrate, prefers locusts to crickets (locusts go overnight, crickets last days in there hiding in cork bark ) moved from rub to exo Terra last week, worst thing I ever did. Hasn't moved in a week. Was happier in a tub with higher humidity. I have a 25w bulb over a piece of bark, its about 24c under there but he's never used it. When I had a heatmat on the rub he never went anywhere near it. I really think room temp is OK for them, based on my toad anyways. Also, mine feels like old leather too. No matter how much I try and feed, its still bony at the pelvis and square shaped through the body, I think its just the way they are. If you don't mind me asking, how much h did you pay for it and how big is it? Thanks, John.


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

Just read you were given it, sorry, must read things first:blush:


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Yep, that is frogs, on the whole- 'worn out leather' is fine for toads, so long as they have a chance to soak when they want to. :lol2: I usually use the mat underneath, to one end, so that it gives a warmer side grading to a cooler end. I make sure the water source is in the cooler end. Touching on another couple of things you mentioned- and sorry, mate, I should have done it when I first answered blush, fruitflies are only useful for very small babies- how big is yours? Mice aren't really good for amphibians at all- they have trouble digesting some of the fats present. Hope some of that helps!


Thank you clearing that up for me Ron! : victory:

Mine is quite big, 6.3" but he's still got some more growing to do! I am keeping the water source on the cooler side while the heat source is on the other end in the middle cover underneath his hide and a little bit of the outside so there should be a good distribution of heat without getting too much.

To be honest I mentioned mice cause I always read on other care sheets that mice can be offered, personally however? Nope. Not a choice for me. In the wild it's a different matter I suppose. Seize the opportunity when it is presented. 

I breed my own dubias and they are constantly fed on fresh fruit and veg. My tarantulas are happy, my toad will be happy too : victory:

This is him(her?) I named him Jimmy.


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

JRB 89 said:


> I've got one. Loves a big water bowl to splash around in, prefers 100% coco fibre substrate, prefers locusts to crickets (locusts go overnight, crickets last days in there hiding in cork bark ) moved from rub to exo Terra last week, worst thing I ever did. Hasn't moved in a week. Was happier in a tub with higher humidity. I have a 25w bulb over a piece of bark, its about 24c under there but he's never used it. When I had a heatmat on the rub he never went anywhere near it. I really think room temp is OK for them, based on my toad anyways. Also, mine feels like old leather too. No matter how much I try and feed, its still bony at the pelvis and square shaped through the body, I think its just the way they are. If you don't mind me asking, how much h did you pay for it and how big is it? Thanks, John.


They are going at 30euros because I asked at first and then was offered it for free. People over here don't fascinate themselves with frogs or toads much so business for them is pretty bad, same goes for anything which isn't ball pythons. :lol2: I have no idea why they keep bringing them. Most of them just waste away in the cages poor tikes :/


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Pyrite said:


> Thank you clearing that up for me Ron! : victory:
> 
> Mine is quite big, 6.3" but he's still got some more growing to do! I am keeping the water source on the cooler side while the heat source is on the other end in the middle cover underneath his hide and a little bit of the outside so there should be a good distribution of heat without getting too much.
> 
> ...


Very beautiful indeed- I'm quite jealous, actually... :lol2:


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

Are you able to tell if it's male or female? I have no idea how to sex toads.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Pyrite said:


> Are you able to tell if it's male or female? I have no idea how to sex toads.


Males are smaller at adult size (not much use to you right now, with no comparisan, lol!) and have thickened, darkened patches on their palms and thumbs- these are only usually obvious when they are up for mating though. Males only call- a rather musical trilling sound- but again, only when they are 'up for it'.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

lovely photo :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Males are smaller at adult size (not much use to you right now, with no comparisan, lol!) and have thickened, darkened patches on their palms and thumbs- these are only usually obvious when they are up for mating though. Males only call- a rather musical trilling sound- but again, only when they are 'up for it'.


And how long do toads take to reach maturity? I've had my first night with the toad, no croaking but I suppose it is a little early in the season. We'll see in Spring! They do still croak when they are juvis right?



TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> lovely photo :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


Thank you so much! :2thumb:

Did you manage to get your toad or info? I know this post is kinda of old lol


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

No I bought a giant tortoise instead :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> No I bought a giant tortoise instead :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


:lol2: Fair enough! 

Question guys, how do you guys feed your toads/frogs ? Any particular time of the day?

I've tried feeding mine today but it wasn't interested in the food. All it did was close it's eyes and fall forwards playing dead.

I tried feeding it with tweezers as I was hesitant that if I drop the roach in it would do damage to my animal. In the end I just dropped it, figured that it will probably eat it sometime during the night when I am not looking.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Pyrite said:


> :lol2: Fair enough!
> 
> Question guys, how do you guys feed your toads/frogs ? Any particular time of the day?
> 
> ...


Early evening is a good time, just before lights out- once they are used to a regular 'night time' they start perking up. Once they have *really* settled down, though, I find they'll eat anytime. To be honest, I very rarely tong-feed; smaller burrowing prey such as waxworms, mealworms and morio worms are given in a removable, dish, while crickets, roaches, woodlice etc are just released (in small quanities) near them. Earthworms won't stay in a dish and will quickly burrow, so I do use tongs for them in land-based vivs.


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Early evening is a good time, just before lights out- once they are used to a regular 'night time' they start perking up. Once they have *really* settled down, though, I find they'll eat anytime. To be honest, I very rarely tong-feed; smaller burrowing prey such as waxworms, mealworms and morio worms are given in a removable, dish, while crickets, roaches, woodlice etc are just released (in small quanities) near them. Earthworms won't stay in a dish and will quickly burrow, so I do use tongs for them in land-based vivs.


How long would it take them to accumulate themselves properly with their surrounding enclosure? 

I kow that snakes and lizards take about a week but obviously we're talking about a different family of animals.

So far there is just one dubia roach running in there, I am not sure what has happened to it lol I acquired some morio worms so I'll test those out today.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Pyrite said:


> How long would it take them to accumulate themselves properly with their surrounding enclosure?
> 
> I kow that snakes and lizards take about a week but obviously we're talking about a different family of animals.
> 
> So far there is just one dubia roach running in there, I am not sure what has happened to it lol I acquired some morio worms so I'll test those out today.


It varies from animal to animal, as to time to settle down- but minimum disturbance at the beginning is always a good idea. It can take a while to realise that you are a food source, rather than a threat.

The loose roach won't do any harm, but loose morios will just bury down- so those are best in a dish, if possible.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

My favourite frog is a male Malaysian leaf frog SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LOUD :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> My favourite frog is a male Malaysian leaf frog SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LOUD :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


You know I really, really want one! Some day...:mf_dribble:


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> It varies from animal to animal, as to time to settle down- but minimum disturbance at the beginning is always a good idea. It can take a while to realise that you are a food source, rather than a threat.
> 
> The loose roach won't do any harm, but loose morios will just bury down- so those are best in a dish, if possible.


I am not that worried about the roach. The toad may or may not have eaten it already. What I am starting to get worried about is that he hasn't eaten anything since I got him, in fact most of the time when presented with food just plays dead.

It's probably re-location stress and I keep checking up on him so I should probably cut that out as well.

I'll try and setup a dish of worms for him and check back with it in the morning.

Thank you Ron! 



TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> My favourite frog is a male Malaysian leaf frog SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LOUD:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


Haha those are pretty devil looking  Aren't those the ones that squirt blood out of their eyes? :gasp:

My favorite is the Mossy Frog, Theloderma corticale, what an alien looking specimen!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Pyrite said:


> I am not that worried about the roach. The toad may or may not have eaten it already. What I am starting to get worried about is that he hasn't eaten anything since I got him, in fact most of the time when presented with food just plays dead.
> 
> It's probably re-location stress and I keep checking up on him so I should probably cut that out as well.
> 
> ...


Welcome, always. yes, a new location (however wonderful from our point of view) is stressful- it will take him a while to settle in and feel that this is 'his' territory. Like with any animal, you will have to be patient. Most Bufonoid toads feed readily, once they are comfortable, but as I said, the time for each individual is variable. Don't freak if it takes him a little while. Most 'phibs can go without eating for a while, without major problems.


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Welcome, always. yes, a new location (however wonderful from our point of view) is stressful- it will take him a while to settle in and feel that this is 'his' territory. Like with any animal, you will have to be patient. Most Bufonoid toads feed readily, once they are comfortable, but as I said, the time for each individual is variable. Don't freak if it takes him a little while. Most 'phibs can go without eating for a while, without major problems.


Approximately how long can they go? Yes I have thought as much but since on some care sheets I have read that you need to feed the toad to about 3-4times a week I figured they can't go very long, hence the beginning of worrying :lol2: Patience, as always


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Pyrite said:


> Approximately how long can they go? Yes I have thought as much but since on some care sheets I have read that you need to feed the toad to about 3-4times a week I figured they can't go very long, hence the beginning of worrying :lol2: Patience, as always


They can go for weeks, if they have to or want to! Obviously, you don't want this to actually happen, but it is not the end of the world if it does. My advice would be to tip in some roaches/crickets/whatever on a regular basis- you might not see them eat to start with, doesn't mean they aren't. If your toad starts to lose weight, start to look at the whole thing again, but otherwise, stop worrying.


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm surprised he had his eyes open when you held him, mines a massive coward:lol2:
mine hasn't got a huge appetite and I've had him for a couple of months. He eats what he wants and leaves the rest, and if he's happy that way then fine. The food is there if he wants it, I'm sure he's not gonna starve!


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

JRB 89 said:


> I'm surprised he had his eyes open when you held him, mines a massive coward:lol2:
> mine hasn't got a huge appetite and I've had him for a couple of months. He eats what he wants and leaves the rest, and if he's happy that way then fine. The food is there if he wants it, I'm sure he's not gonna starve!


Mine is a massive coward when food is represented. The toad just closes his eyes, leans forward and plays dead lol

I think he's starting to get comfortable in his enclosure. I heard a lot of "bumps" last night and I caught him moving around in his enclosure. Still hasn't touch any of the 4 morio worms and roach I placed for him.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Ron get one :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> Ron get one :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Darlin, if I could get every species I wanted... :2thumb: 

Space, as always, is the issue.


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

Was a pleasure when mine was in the bedroom, you'd hear "donk, donk, thud, SPLASH...donk" you'll know when he's been out and about, water bowl will be filthy.


----------



## william1997 (Mar 24, 2014)

Pyrite said:


> I'm going to hi-jack your thread if you don't mind :lol2:
> I was going to make a thread about these but since we're looking for relatively the same information I figured might as well recycle lol
> 
> I got one today and the information is very limited on the internet. It was given to me for free from one of the guy's at my local herp store as I am doing some work experience there.
> ...


22cm no way. Males 4/5 inches females 5/6 inches
My adult male maxed out at 5 inches, absolutely evil creature i was once sat next to my brother on the couch with it and it just sort of pissed all over the quilt he was wrapped in. He wasn't happy:lol2:


----------

